# Bikerinnen aus München "Vorstellungsrunde"



## Charly7880 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

langsam beginnt die Saison und es wäre doch schön wenn sich die Bikeladys aus der Münchner Ecke kennenlernen würden. Ich selbst fahre seit ca. 5 Jahren MTB, mehr oder weniger regelmäßig. Bin an den Wochenden in den Bergen unterwegs und unter der Woche nutze ich die Isartrails um fit zu bleiben. Da doch hier im Forum sicherlich viele bikende Mädels unterwegs sind, starte ich mal einen Aufruf:
meldet euch! 
Vielleicht läßt sich eine gemeinsame Trainingsgruppe finden, z.B. um nach der Arbeit die Isartrails unsicher zu machen, Fahrtechnik zu üben oder auch am Wochenende die ein oder andere Tour zusammen fahren. 
Was meint ihr? Hättet ihr Lust dazu?
Ich würde mich freuen neue Bikerinnen kennzulernen!
Bin gespannt!

LG


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch aus München. Spontan mal nach der Arbeit wär ganz nett, wobei, wenn das Wetter stabil gut ist, dann bin ich gleich mit dem Rad in der Arbeit und nach den 40km brauch ich auch keine Isartrails mehr. Ab und zu fahr ich aber auch mal mit einer Freundin im Sommer nach der Arbeit noch in die Berge für eine kurze Tour. Wir können gern mal zusammen eine Runde drehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly7880 (7. Mai 2010)

Hi,
kann ich verstehen, dass du nach 40km Arbeitsweg dann genug getan hast für den Tag. Hoffen wir mal auf endlich besseres Wetter. Ich radl ja sonst auch immer in die Arbeit, komm aber nur auf ca. 15 km, deßhalb hänge ich gern noch eine Runde dran. In die Berge fahre ich unter der Woche auch manchmal, z.B. Blomberg oder Tutzinger Hütte... Würd mich freuen wenn es mal klappt mit einer Runde! Sonntag habe ich eine Tour geplant, wenn ich meine Erkältung bis dahin im Griff habe. Wenn du Lust hast meld dich!

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Mai 2010)

Och, wir sind schon noch ein paar mehr! Unser WP-Team rekrutierte sich ja auch aus Münchnerinnen und Umländerinnen.  

Ich selbst bin aus LL, was mich nicht hindert, auch in M und Umgebung zu wildern, wenn´s sein muss...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2010)

Am Sonntag bin ich wahrscheinlich mit meinem Mann unterwegs, haben aber noch nichts konkretes geplant. Kondition ist grad eh nicht so dolle. Die Saison fängt ja grad erst an, wird schon mal klappen! Hast du regelmäßig unter der Woche Zeit? Ich arbeite in der Regel bis 14 oder 15 Uhr, danach normalerweise Freizeit. Momentan bin ich aber wg. Wohnungsumbau noch etwas eingespannt. :-(


----------



## bj2805 (10. Mai 2010)

Servus. Bin auch aus München und unter der Woche regelmäßig auf den Trails unterwegs. Am Wochenende geht es aber immer in die Berge. Fahre z.B. morgen Abend (Dienstag 11.05.) ne Runde (auch bei Regen). Los geht es am Tierpark, Uhrzeit noch flexibel. Wer also Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen - gemeinsam macht es doch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Tatü (10. Mai 2010)

Um wieviel Uhr willst du starten?


----------



## bj2805 (10. Mai 2010)

Gegen 18 Uhr oder 18:30 Uhr hatte ich mal angedacht....


----------



## Charly7880 (10. Mai 2010)

Würd mich sehr gern morgen anschließen, muss aber abends arbeiten. 
Wie schaut es nächste Woche aus? Das Wetter wird ja hoffentlich bald besser...Bin ab Mittwoch bis Samstag in Berlin. Leider ohne Radl 
Am Sonntag würde ich dann gerne eine Tour in den Bergen fahren. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?
@Pfadfinderin: meistens habe ich unter der Woche Zeit, bin so ab 16:00 zu hause und dann kann`s aufs Radl gehen. 
Vielleicht klappte es ja nächste Woche!?!?

Euch dann morgen viel Spaß!


----------



## jjules (11. Mai 2010)

bj2805 schrieb:


> Gegen 18 Uhr oder 18:30 Uhr hatte ich mal angedacht....



Ich hätt Zeit & Lust, kann aber wahrscheinlich
erst ab 19:00. Das klärt sich heut vormittag.
Wenns gut läuft gings auch schon am Nachmittag.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Mai 2010)

@ Charly:  Das klingt gut, das ist auch so meine Zeit, ab der ich Zeit hätte! Wäre super, wenn´s klappt.
Igit, hab grad gesehen, am WE 12 Grad Höchstwerte und Regen, das klingt ja abscheulich! Dann muss ja was unter der Woche gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bj2805 (11. Mai 2010)

Also für alle die spontan Lust haben: Ich fahr jetzt definitiv um 18:30 Uhr an der Marienklausenbrücke los... Hab ein Trek-Rad...JJules kommt wahrscheinlich auch und wir freuen uns über weitere Mitfahrerinnen..


----------



## Tatü (11. Mai 2010)

Was für eine Runde ist vorgesehen? 
Mein schweres Gerät habe ich nämlich gerade eben geschrottet


----------



## jjules (11. Mai 2010)

Tatü schrieb:


> Was für eine Runde ist vorgesehen?
> Mein schweres Gerät habe ich nämlich gerade eben geschrottet



Ich hab gar kein schweres gerät..
nix damisches nehm ich an..


----------



## Tatü (11. Mai 2010)

bin dabei, bis später im Matsch


----------



## bj2805 (17. Mai 2010)

Endlich mal eine Regenpause - fahr heute um 17 Uhr am Tierpark los. Über Begleitung freu ich mich immer....


----------



## Charly7880 (17. Mai 2010)

Ja sieht echt gut aus heute! Hoffe mal, dass es auch so bleibt, böse Wolken sind schon im Anmarsch 
Muss 16:00 zum Zahnarzt, wenn es danach gut geht komm ich mit.
Ansonsten ist die Woche das Wetter ja wieder mau gemeldet. Werd trotzdem versuchen morgen oder Donnerstag noch ne Runde zu drehen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Mai 2010)

Hat heute jemand Zeit? Ich hab Zeit, aber allein keine Lust. Würde auch nur losziehen, wenn es bis dahin nicht in Strömen regnet. Bin wenn, dann auch nur gemütlich mit dem ollen Hardtail unterwegs, weil mein Steppi Zahnausfall hat :-(  Optimaler Treffpunkt wäre für mich Grünwalder- oder Großheßeloher Brücke oder irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Charly7880 (25. Mai 2010)

Hey an alle,

wie wäre es denn mit einem Treff zum wöchentlichen Isartrails fahren?
Wer hätte dazu Lust?
Werd heute sicher auch noch eine Runde drehen...aber eher gemütlich. Wer dabei ist einfach kurzfristig melden. So gegen 17:00 fahr ich los.

LG, Katja


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Mai 2010)

Schade, zu spät gelesen! :-(  Wollte heut eigentlich mit dem Rad in die Arbeit, aber just, als ich heut früh los wollte, fing es kräftig zu schütten an, sodass ich doch vorgezogen habe, das Auto zu nehmen. Und ab morgen solls ja wieder schlecht werden. Naja, wird schon  mal klappen...


----------



## Charly7880 (25. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin noch zu hause. Putze grad noch das Bike. Hat doch länger gedauert. 
Um sechs könnten wir an der Großhesseloher Brücke starten! 
LG, Katja


----------



## Tatü (25. Mai 2010)

Leider hats bei mir heute nicht geklappt.


----------



## bj2805 (25. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ging es heute Nachmittag leider auch nicht. Dienstagsrunde finde ich aber gut. Nächsten Dienstag 17 Uhr am Eingang Tierpark?


----------



## Charly7880 (25. Mai 2010)

Dienstags finde ich auch gut. Allerdings bin ich nächsten Dienstag schon auf dem Weg an den Gardasee. 
@Bj: Vielleicht klappt es und wir fahren am Lago mal eine Tour zusammen?! 

Heute war ich abseits der Isartrails im Perlacher Forst unterwegs. Mal was anderes, aber auch ganz nette Trails. Das könnten wir ja alternativ zu den Isartrails auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bj2805 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich sag schon mal frühzeitig Bescheid: ich bin am Dienstag (8.6.) wieder auf den Isartrails unterwegs. Startpunkt ist 18:00 Uhr am Marienklausensteig südlich vom Tierpark und ich freu mich auf Mitfahrerinnen! Es steht nur eine kleine Runde auf dem Programm bis zur Grünwalder Brücke und zurück, aber dafür mit höchst möglichem Trailanteil.

Diesmal ist es keine reine Frauentour, da noch einige Jungs der DIMB mit dabei sind, aber bei denen steht der Spaßfaktor auch ganz oben.

Danach geht es wieder zum Stammtisch der DIMB IG München im Alten Wirt in Thalkirchen.


----------



## Nadeka (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo 
Wollte mich auch mal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Natascha und ich komme aus Fürstenfeldbruck. ich würde uach gerne bei touren mitfahren, bin aber noch Anfängerin
ist die tour am DIe für Anfänger geeignet?
cu Natascha


----------



## Charly7880 (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Natascha,

klar kannst du gern mitfahren! Geplant sind einmal in der Woche Isartrails zu fahren. Das ist für Anfänger auch gut geeignet. Ansonsten fahre ich z.b. auch gern am Wochenende in die Berge, wenn du willst kannst du auch da gern mitkommen. Ich werde schauen ob es die Woche zeitlich bei mir geht. 
Wie schaut es denn bei euch anderen aus?

LG, Katja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2010)

Ich bin diese Woche mit dem Radl in die Arbeit unterwegs, das genügt mir für unter der Woche. Evtl. mach ich Fr. frei und arbeite dafür Sa, dann fahr ich am Fr. mit meinem Mann in den Bergen was.


----------



## jjules (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hätt heut abend Bock auf Isartrails? Kann auch schon früher heut, z.B. so ab 16 oder 17:00.. wer mag?


----------



## bj2805 (9. Juni 2010)

Hey, wieder fit nach der TG? Wollte nur vorwarnen, dass die Isartrails noch nicht im besten Zustand sind nach dem ganzen Regen und dem Hochwasser. Waren gestern unterwegs und es war teils schon grenzwertig. 

Ich bin heut wahrscheinlich am Tegernsee, ansonsten meld ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Tatü (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo bj,
danke für den Zustandsbericht. Ich warte auch noch etwas bis ich wieder an der Isar fahr. 
Viel Spaß am Tegernsee, ist auch nicht gerade die trockendste Gegend...


----------



## jjules (9. Juni 2010)

Hatte ganz vergessen dass es hier wohl auch geregnet hat... Na dann wart ich lieber noch etwas. Nimmst mich am Tegernsee mal auf ne Runde mit? 
Und bist du jetzt eigentl. im Juli dabei??


----------



## bj2805 (9. Juni 2010)

Klar. Wie sieht es bei Dir nächste Woche aus? Bei schönem Wetter fahr ich bestimmt mal raus... Im Juli bin ich übrigens dabei und freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## jjules (10. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch Nachmittag könnt ich wahrscheinlich,.. sonst halt Abends oder WE... aber vielleicht hast eh am MI Zeit?? 
Das wird cool im Juli


----------



## Bergpanorama (10. Juni 2010)

Servus, habe euch gerade im Forum entdeckt und wäre auch mal bei ner Tour oder Feierabendrunde dabei. Fahre schon seit mehreren Jahren MTB und bin fit. Bis bald, Barbara


----------



## Freeriderin (10. Juni 2010)

Servus,

bin zwar net aus München, aber arbeite in München und könnte mein Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juule0815 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich wäre beim nächsten mal auch dabei  in gesellschaft ist


----------



## juule0815 (14. Juni 2010)

...ist es netter zu radeln (2 teil vergessen)


----------



## bj2805 (15. Juni 2010)

War zwar heute morgen schon radeln, aber da Dienstag ist und wir ja mal einen regelmäßigen Dienstags-Biketreff zustande bekommen wollen, würde ich auch heute Abend noch einmal auf die Trails, falls jemand mitkommt.

Treffpunkt: Marienklausensteig, 18:30 Uhr, kleine Runde bis Grünwald, Trails wo auch immer es geht, Tempo mittel


----------



## juule0815 (15. Juni 2010)

wäre dabei, wollte eh ne runde drehen...


----------



## Charly7880 (15. Juni 2010)

Da es bei mir diese Woche zwecks Arbeit ziemlich eng ist abends zu fahren, wollt ich fragen ob jemand Lust hat am Sonntag eine Tour zu fahren? 
Ansonsten finde ich einen regelmäßigen Dienstags Treff immer noch super!
Nächste Woche fester Termin: Dienstag 18:00 Treff Eingang Zoo ???

LG, Katja


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2010)

Evtl. jemand da, der nächsten Dienstag Tagesfreizeit hat und Lust auf Berge hat, sofern der Meteo mitspielt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juule0815 (16. Juni 2010)

bin zukünftig auch gerne dabei - dienstag 18.30 uhr ist super, aber ist der treffpunkt Eingang Zoo oder Marienklausensteig?? Treffen sich ja doch immer wieder ein paar biker


----------



## bj2805 (16. Juni 2010)

18:30 Uhr würde bei mir nächste Woche auch besser gehen. Sagen wir Eingang Zoo.


----------



## Tatü (16. Juni 2010)

Dienstag bin ich auch dabei wenn das Wetter besser mitspielt. Momentan ist es nur grauenhaft will endlich wieder Sonne


----------



## jjules (16. Juni 2010)

18:30 wär für mich annähernd machbar.. aber ich könnt evtl. etwas später dazu stoßen...Bock hätt ich.


----------



## Charly7880 (17. Juni 2010)

Ja super, dann bis Dienstag um 18:30! Dann scheint auch sicher die Sonne!!!
Daumen drücken...


----------



## jjules (21. Juni 2010)

Juhu!!! Morgen regnet es mal nicht!

18:30 schaff ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz.. 
kann ich euch auf der Strecke irgendwo aufgabeln? Östliche Isarseite Richtung Grünwald?

Oder hat jmd. Handy dabei? Kannst du mir deine Nr. schicken tatü`? Oder bist du eh dabei @bj?


----------



## Tatü (22. Juni 2010)

sorry ich muß mich leider ausklinken ich schaffe es heute höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Mist jetzt ist es schon einmal regenfrei und es klappt mal wieder nicht bei mir.


----------



## Charly7880 (22. Juni 2010)

Juhu kein Regen, dann bis heute Abend Mädels! Wer ist denn eigentlich alles dabei?
@Tatü: schade dass du nicht kannst, aber nächste Woche dann wieder 
@jjules: klar kannst du uns sicher aufgabeln, hast du eine Nummer oder soll ich dir meine schicken?


----------



## bj2805 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei und hab mein Handy mit jjules. Bis später


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juni 2010)

Hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust für eine Tour in den Bergen? Bitte PN mit Tel.Nr. oder email VOR 16.00 Uhr, danach bin ich leider offline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (28. Juni 2010)

hab morgen für die Runde keine Zeit wie sieht es bei euch mit Mittwoch aus?


----------



## Charly7880 (29. Juni 2010)

Morgen Abend ist bei mir leider schlecht. 
Ist denn sonst noch jemand heute dabei??? 
Treffpunkt wieder am Zoo, so gegen 18:30.
Licht nicht vergessen!

LG, Katja


----------



## bj2805 (29. Juni 2010)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei - kann aber nur ne kurze Grünwald - Runde, da ich doch gerne Spanien - Portugal sehen möchte. Eines des wenigen wirklich spannenden Spiele....


----------



## Tatü (29. Juni 2010)

ich wünsch euch viel Spaß heute abend. schade dass ich mal wieder nicht kann


----------



## Charly7880 (29. Juni 2010)

Das Spiel möchte ich auch unbedingt schauen!
Sollen wir vielleicht schon 18:00 los? Das könnte ich schaffen!


----------



## bj2805 (29. Juni 2010)

Ja, das schaff ich hoffentlich


----------



## Charly7880 (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo Mädels,
ich wollt morgen Mittag mit dem Radl an den Starnberger See fahren, schwimmen und dann wieder zurück. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Je nach Belieben kann man ja die Strecke km mäßig ausbauen, hm werden es ja eh nicht viele.

LG, Katja


----------



## Tatü (1. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand am Samstag nachmittag Lust auf eine Isarraunde? Über die Uhrzeit können wir noch reden.


----------



## Charly7880 (5. Juli 2010)

Hi Mädels, 
wie siehts morgen aus? Abends Isartrails oder eine Tour in den Bergen? Bin zeitlich flexibel, hab den Tag frei. Wenn sich allerdings nichts ergibt mit ner Tour, würde ich was arbeiten und dann 18:00 Isartrails fahren. Also wer hat Lust? Einen Platz im Auto hätte ich. 

LG, Katja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (5. Juli 2010)

hab morgen auch frei muß aber abends wieder da sein. Hast du dir schon eine Runde in den Bergen ausgesucht?


----------



## Charly7880 (5. Juli 2010)

Nee hab mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Nichts ganz großes, da ich nicht so zeitig los will. So um die 1000 hm vielleicht. Was würde dir denn vorschweben, ne Idee?
Wo wohnst du in München?


----------



## bj2805 (5. Juli 2010)

Muss morgen arbeiten, würde aber am Abend noch an den Tegernsee fahren und rauf auf die Neureuth - hab noch 3 Plätze im Auto. Abfahrt München gegen 18 Uhr (oder auch früher, aber ich nehme an jjules kann nicht vorher, oder?)


----------



## jjules (6. Juli 2010)

Hey Mädelz, bei mir ist 18:00 schon knapp. 18:15 bei mir vor der tür würd gehen bj, .. Ich richt gleich mal mein Zeug her..


----------



## Charly7880 (6. Juli 2010)

Hey ihr beiden,
wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute Abend. Ich dreh dann mit Tatü ne Runde. Dann kann ich mich heute Abend endlich mal dem Einzeichnen der Transalproute auf den Karten widmen . Hat denn jemand von Euch die Woche Do. oder Fr. nochmal Zeit? Ich hab frei und würde das gern ausnutzen.

LG, Katja


----------



## bj2805 (6. Juli 2010)

Donnerstag könnte ich ab ca. 16 Uhr los und würd gern rausfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Juli 2010)

Charly7880 schrieb:


> Hey ihr beiden,
> wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute Abend. Ich dreh dann mit Tatü ne Runde. Dann kann ich mich heute Abend endlich mal dem Einzeichnen der Transalproute auf den Karten widmen . Hat denn jemand von Euch die Woche Do. oder Fr. nochmal Zeit? Ich hab frei und würde das gern ausnutzen.
> 
> LG, Katja



Ich evtl.; kann das aber nur kurzfristig mit der Arbeit abklären. Donnerstag auf keinen Fall, evtl. Fr.


----------



## Charly7880 (7. Juli 2010)

Also Donnerstag wäre ich dabei, dann treffen wir uns 16:00. Wo???
Was soll mer fahren? Und mit welchem Auto?
Freu mich!
Freitag würde ich dann eher was kleines hier um München fahren, evtl. mal an See.


----------



## Bergpanorama (7. Juli 2010)

Freitag würde ich dann eher was kleines hier um München fahren, evtl. mal an See.[/quote]

Servus, wenn mein Bike rechtzeitig vom Service zurück ist, wäre ich am Freitag nachmittag mit dabei. Muß bis 13uhr arbeiten, aber dann offen und flexibel für alles


----------



## bj2805 (9. Juli 2010)

Gestern Tutzinger Hütte war einfach nur super und zum Abkühlen ging es noch schnell zum Kochelsee... ich liebe den Sommer.

Kommenden Dienstag ist wieder Girlsridetoo.de / DIMB Stammtisch im Alten Wirt in Thalkirchen ab 19 Uhr. Um 18 Uhr treffen wir uns am Marienklausensteig zu einer Grünwaldrunde. Bitte zahlreich erscheinen, damit ich nicht allein mit den Jungs fahren muss. Und hinterher dann Biergarten!


----------



## jjules (11. Juli 2010)

Perlacher Forst kenn ich mich ganz gut aus. Sind nette kleine Wege, aber nix technisches.. Ausser vielleicht am Mugl. 

Ich werd jetzt dann ne Runde drehen bevor es zu heiss ist. Mag wer spontan? So 10:00 an der marienklause? (ich fahr nur hin falls sich wer meldet) hab bis Mittags Zeit.


----------



## Charly7880 (11. Juli 2010)

Ja Tutzinger Hütte war fein. Bin jetzt für ne Woche weg, Höhenmeter im Hügelland sammeln (sonst wäre ich gern mal zum DIMB Stammtisch gekommen). Aber trotzdem hier der nächster Termin: Montag 19. oder Dienstag 20. Blomberg (gell, Bj?)!
Also Mädels schon mal vormerken.

Bis dahin,
Katja


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2010)

Hat morgen jemand kurzfristig Zeit und Lust auf Berge?


----------



## bj2805 (20. Juli 2010)

Morgen (Mittwoch 21. Juli 2010) Blomberg? Charly7880, wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Würde in München um 18 Uhr losfahren. jjules, kann gerne bei Dir vorbeikommen (ca 18:15 Uhr). Hätte dann noch einen Platz frei!


----------



## Charly7880 (20. Juli 2010)

Hey, 
ich wollte eigentlich heute noch ne Runde drehen, sitz aber nun doch wieder in der Klinik. Ich würde gern mitkommen morgen, aber das wird eng. Wir fahren doch Donnerstag früh um 6 mit dem Zug Richtung Tessin und starten dann die Transalp. Muss morgen nochmal neu packen, Rucksack immernoch zu schwer...Ich glaube ich pack das dann morgen Abend zeitmäßig allles nicht. Fahrrad muss ja auch noch sauber gemacht werden, ach je.
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß morgen!
Wenn ich zurück bin, machen wir wieder was ok?


----------



## KarinS (20. Juli 2010)

ich klinke mich mal unbekannterweise ein..wie wollt Ihr denn rauf bzw
runter fahren und wann wäre der Treffpunkt in Tölz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bj2805 (21. Juli 2010)

Parken wollte ich in Bad Heilbrunn, dann rüber zur Bloombergbahn - Forststr. hoch und dann den Zwieselweg runter. Abfahrt in BH spätestens um 19 Uhr.


----------



## KarinS (21. Juli 2010)

danke für die Info, wird mit dann zu spät, hab jetzt Feierabend


----------



## Tatü (2. August 2010)

Ist noch jemand hier? Oder sind alle im Urlaub? 
Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde aus?


----------



## jjules (2. August 2010)

Servus..

..ich bin da  Kann aber morgen erst sehr spät, also wohl schlecht.

Allerdings werd ich am Mittwoch Nachmittag losziehen.. will Bergfahren!! 
Am liebsten zügig hoch .. gern so um die 1000hm und noch lieber (etwas, also noch ohne Protektoren und Fullface) technisch runter... Vorschläge?

Hätt evtl. jmd. Lust auf die Wankrunde vom Moser? Soll (sehr) steil hoch  und technisch runter sein 

Oder was war das mit dem Blomberg Trail @bj??

Lg


----------



## bj2805 (3. August 2010)

Bei mir entscheidet es sich moren Vormittag, ob ich am Abend noch arbeiten muss. Wenn nicht, dann können wir am Nachmittag starten. Wetter soll ja auch ganz gut werden. Blombergtrail bin ich sofort dabei. Katja, bist Du auch wieder da?


----------



## Tatü (3. August 2010)

Schade habe morgen nur vormittags Zeit. Aber ein andermal muß es mal wieder klappen.


----------



## jjules (3. August 2010)

Ok,... sag Bescheid bj, gern per Handy.

Lg


----------



## Charly7880 (9. August 2010)

Hey Mädels,
ich bin wieder da. Wie schauts die Woche bei Euch aus? Isartrails oder mal in die Berge raus fahren? Ich könnte bis auf Mittwoch eigentlich jeden Tag.
Blomberg steht ja auch noch aus...

LG, Katja


----------



## bj2805 (9. August 2010)

@Charly7880 Ich hoffe es hat Euch nicht komplett eingeregnet auf Eurem Aplencross.

Dienstag bin ich hier mit unterwegs: DIMB STAMMTISCH und am Mittwoch fahr ich wohl zum Tegernsee raus, wenn jemand mitkommen mag. Ab Donnerstag ist ja leider wieder Regen angesagt. Heute brauch ich noch nen Tag Pause vom Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (9. August 2010)

Was hast du am Tegernsee geplant? Ich könnte höchstwahrscheinlich am nachmittag.


----------



## MunichsLady (9. August 2010)

Hallo Münchner Mädels, wie ich das so lese seid ihr alle fortgeschrittene MTB´lerinnen? Bin Münchnerin und Anfängerin, die Isartrails schon ein paar mal gefahren (mit dem Exfreund) aber nicht alles... jetzt ist er weg und mein Rad verottet vor sich hin... hat jemand irgendwelche Tipps wo ich an nette Mitbikerinnen komme, die Höhenmeter nicht "lieben" sondern sich auch hoch "plagen" und die Isartrails keinen "Pipifax" finden, sondern gern auch mal mit einer "Anfängerin" dort 1-2 Runden drehen? Ich danke Euch!!!  LG Sunny


----------



## Charly7880 (10. August 2010)

@bj: ach es hat fast nicht geregnet , ich hatte in 6 tagen kein einziges mal trockene Füße. Auf Schnee und Kälte waren wir auch nicht ganz vorbereitet, aber dafür war der Rucksack leicht, da ich alle mitgenommen Klamotten an hatte . War auch mehr oder weniger ein Schiebe und Trage Cross, mit Klettersteigen und solchen Späßen. Hätte man vorher besser die Route anschauen müssen. Aber wir sind heil angekommen und das ist die Hauptsache. 
Heute wäre ich gern mitgekommen auf die Isartrails. Hab mir gestern beim Hund waschen den Zeh verletzt und komme bisher in keine festen Schuhe. Vielleicht ist es heute nachmittag besser. Mal schauen...
Wenn es doch nicht regnet, dann geht ja vielleicht noch was Ende der Woche? Ach und so bissl Regen...

@MunichsLady: komm doch mal mit mit uns! Ich denke wir bekommen bald wieder regelmäßig einmal die Woche eine Runde auf den Trails hin. 

LG, Katja


----------



## jjules (13. August 2010)

Hey Mädels, wie schaut es heute abend aus?
Ja, ich weiß es soll regnen, aber mei, ist ja nur Regen... ne schnelle Runde?
Die Trails an der Isar werden richtig matschig sein. Sollen wir einfach ein bißchen im Forst "radlratschen"? Ihr könntet mich ruhig mal im Perlacher Forst besuchen, dann zeig ich euch den Mugl...


----------



## Tatü (13. August 2010)

ich bin wasserscheu


----------



## Charly7880 (14. August 2010)

Hat jemand Lust heute mit mir eine Runde durch den Münchner Norden zu drehen?
Von Moosach aus Richtung Dachauer Hinterland. Nach dem Mittag wollt ich los.
Würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet, wird auch nicht groß matschig sein.

LG, Katja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (14. August 2010)

Sry Katja, zu spät gesehen.. ich war schon am Vormittag unterwegs.
Du könntest mir mal deine Handy-Nr. geben by the way.. dann können wir kurzfristiger was machen.
Wie sieht es kommenden Mittwoch Nachmittag aus? Kann da jemand? Ich nämlich bisher schon. Berg?? Trails??


----------



## bj2805 (16. August 2010)

Mittwoch sieht bei mir gut aus. Ab wann hast Du Zeit? Das Wetter soll ja sogar ganz gut werden... Ich hätte da so einen netten Spitzkehrentrail in Oberammergau im Kopf.


----------



## Charly7880 (16. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde Mittwoch auch mitkommen, allerdings kann ich doch erst frühestens 18:00 in München weg. Ist ziemlich unbestimmt mit der Arbeit bei mir, da viele im Urlaub sind.
Wann würdet ihr denn los fahren wollen? 

LG


----------



## jjules (16. August 2010)

Mittwoch könnt ich schon früh... also wär es drin in die Berge zu fahren!! Selbst wenns ein bißchen regnet, mei, sind wir ja gewöhnt!!

18:00 wär fast schon etwas spät für Oagau, oder?
Naja, ich bin am Mittwoch recht flexibel.. kann ab 14:00.

PS: Spitzkehren, spitzkehren, spitzkehren!!! ole, ole!


----------



## Tatü (16. August 2010)

so ab 15:30 könnte ich am Mittwoch, für die Berge reicht es glaub ich noch.


----------



## Charly7880 (16. August 2010)

Schade, dann muss ich wohl zu hause bleiben . 
Freitag hätte ich frei, kann da jemand?


----------



## bj2805 (17. August 2010)

15:30 Uhr bekomm ich wohl auch hin... Da sollten wir Oagau schaffen. Können aber auch noch auf Charly warten und was Kleineres (Tutzinger Hütte z.B.) machen - mit Lampen sollten wir auch dann noch vom Berg kommen.


----------



## jjules (17. August 2010)

Mit katja wärs natürlich noch schöner!!
Lampe hab ich..
Könntest du mich einsammeln bj?


----------



## Tatü (17. August 2010)

Tutzinger Hütte ist nichts für mich ich laß mein Radl nicht gerne rumstehen. Also viel Spaß!


----------



## Charly7880 (17. August 2010)

Das ist lieb, aber ihr braucht echt nicht auf mich zu warten. Fahrt ihr doch mal die Spitzkehren, bin sowieso noch ein Angsthase nach meinem Sturz auf der Transapl. Machen wir es doch so, falls ich eher raus komme meld ich mich per sms bei euch! Vielleicht seid ihr dann ja noch nicht weg und ich schaff es noch mitzukommen.
Hat Freitag von euch keiner Zeit  ? Da könnte man auch mal eine längere Tour in den Bergen machen! Oder auch gern am Wochenende???

LG, Katja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (17. August 2010)

Hi Katja,
Freitag ist leider schlecht bei mir. Allerdings könnt ich mir am WE Zeit nehmen.. zumindest n' halber Tag sollt drin sein.

Auf was hast denn Lust?
lg
Julia


----------



## Charly7880 (18. August 2010)

Guten morgen Julia,

ich würde gern mal wieder auf die hohe Kiste fahren. Allerdings gibt es da nur den Trail vom Grottenkopf runter und da rüber zu schieben macht nicht so viel Spaß. Sonst wäre es Forststr. hoch und runter. Alternativ Enningalm oder irgendne Tour im Karwendel, z.b: Falkenhütte. Oder auch was kleines wie den Blombergtrail. Wenn du mit kommen willst, machen wie es einfach von deinem Zeitkontingent anhängig. Ich hätte Samstag und Sonntag Zeit. Würd mich freuen wenn was klappt.
Viel Spaß Euch heute und verratet mir bitte wo es die Spitzkehren in Ogau gibt!
Werd jetzt in die Arbeit radln..

LG, Katja


----------



## bj2805 (18. August 2010)

Les die Fortsetzung der Diskussion gerade erst und hab eben aber bereits mit Charly vereinbart, dass sie um 18 Uhr (eventuell früher) zu mir kommt. Wir düsen dann gleich los nach Unterhachung um Jules abzuholen. 

@ Tatü: Platz im Auto ist noch, wär super, wenn Du auch mit dabei bist. Ich hoffe Du hast morgen nicht Frühdienst.

Da wir wahrscheinlich in die Dunkelheit kommen werden, Lampen nicht vergessen.

Tourenvorschläge:
1) für die Kondition: Aueralm - da ist heute Stammtisch und im Dunkeln runterrollen ist kein Problem, auch nicht mit einer schlechten Lampe

2) auch für die Kondition, aber auch für den Abwärtsspaß: Kampenwand - Stammtisch heute auf der Schlechtenbergalm, ohne wikrlich gute Lampe aber nicht zu empfehlen. Mit guter Lampe geht es aber hervorragend

Bin natürlich auch für alles andere offen. Können wir ja noch im Auto besprechen.


----------



## Gefion (23. August 2010)

Servus!

Ich bin "neu" hier. D.h. also Fahrradfahren tu ich schon seit meinem Studium in Karlsruhe, aber in München hats mich bis dato noch nicht wirklich gereizt... Aber jetzt hab ich mir einen Anreiz besorgt, nämlich endlich ein Fully!

Fährt von Euch öfters jemand im Münchner Westen? So Starnberg/Gilching/Pasing, die Ecke? Wäre (voraussichtlich so ab nächster Woche, wenn das Bike geliefert is) startklar. Erbarmt sich jemand und kommt mit Bike testen?


----------



## MunichsLady (12. September 2010)

Liebe Mädels, 

da ich am Dienstag zur Dimb-Runde & Stammtisch leider nun doch nicht kann, aber das gute Wetter nicht an mir vorbei gehen lassen möchte, würde ich gerne morgen Abend (Montag) eine kleine Isar-Feierabendrunde fahren. 
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzufahren?? 

LG Susanne


----------



## zestyfied (12. September 2010)

Hey Bike Mädls!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum - beim MTB relativ. Habe mein Fully nun seit Juni 2009 und besonders diesen Sommer sehr in Gebrauch. Suche fleißige Mitfahrerinnen, da ich feststellen muss, dass ich so gut wie gar keine kenne, dich sich auch mal gerne die Berge raufschwitzt!

Wenn einer von euch diese Jahr beim Marathon in Oberstdorf und oder Oberammergau mitfährt - sagt Bescheid, ich bin dabei!

LG Ina


----------



## Charly7880 (12. September 2010)

@MunichsLady,
wann würdest du denn morgen losfahren wollen?
Ich könnte so gegen halb sechs. 
Ist noch jemand dabei?

LG, Katja


----------



## MunichsLady (12. September 2010)

@Charly7880: Bis jetzt hat sonst noch keiner zugesagt - habe hier auch einen "Termin" gepostet - aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Ich würd gern um 18 an der Thalkirchner Tierparkbrücke starten. Würde Dir das passen?


----------



## Charly7880 (13. September 2010)

18:00 ist perfekt! Das Wetter ist ja gerade nicht so toll. Wenn es schüttet werde ich nicht fahren. Können ja gegen nachmittag nochmal schauen und es dann fest machen.

LG, Katja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MunichsLady (13. September 2010)

Guten Morgen, ja ich bin auch gerade entsetzt über das Wetter  sollte es nicht schön sein heute??? Darauf baute meine Planug auf! 
Na toll - ne bei dem Wetter fahre ich auch nicht. 

Ok - wir werden am Nachmittag nochmal sehen, aber laut Wetterpro bleibt es den ganzen Tag so *grummel* 

Schönen Tag dennoch!! 
LG Susanne


----------



## Charly7880 (14. September 2010)

Guten morgen Mädels,
heute scheint wieder die Sonne und ich hab frei! Kommt jemand mit zum Biken? Trails, oder auch gern was kleines in den Bergen! Uhrzeit mäßig bin ich flexibel. Ich warte jetzt erstmal ob sich jemand meldet!

LG, Katja


----------



## zestyfied (15. September 2010)

@ Katjy / Charly 7880

Hey du
seh grad du fährst auch ein Zesty? Das ist ja toll - kenn wenig mit einem Zesty. Ich würd am Wochenende wohl etwas fahren.....Bin auchnoch diese Woche recht flexibel. Hab frei!
Meld dich doch, wenn du radeln magst?

Lg Ina


----------



## Charly7880 (15. September 2010)

Hallo Ina,

klar dann laß uns doch mal zusammen eine Runde drehen und unsere beiden Zestys bekannt machen. Wie schaut es denn Freitag bei dir aus? 

LG, Katja


----------



## zestyfied (15. September 2010)

Hey,
also Freitag gar nicht so schlecht - so bis Nachmittags. Wie sieht bei dir sonst noch Samstag / Sonntag aus?


----------



## Kappo (16. September 2010)

Hallo Mädels,
bei euch dürfen keine Jungs mitradeln oder? Schade schade ;-( Würd sicherlich viel Spass mit euch machen.
Gruß,
Kappo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab morgen ne längere Tour ab München Richtung Berge vor.. hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Start wohl so gegen 09:00...


----------



## zestyfied (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr morgen.....


----------



## Brixton (4. Oktober 2010)

...


----------



## Brixton (4. Oktober 2010)

Sorry. Ist ja der Lady´s Thread 

gelöscht...


----------



## jjules (30. Oktober 2010)

Servus.. ich will heut Vormittag / Mittag ne Runde drehen. Münchner Süden; gern irgendwo Richtung Isar.

Mag jemand? (von mir aus auch gern männliche Begleitung) Hat jemand spontan Zeit?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Februar 2011)

Jemand heute nachmittag spontan Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Ob MTB oder RR ist mir wurscht. Ich könnte so ab 15.30 Uhr von daheim weg (Münchner Süden)


----------



## Gio` (14. März 2011)

München und Mädels, eine gute Kombination.
Wenn euer thread mal wieder mit dem Frühling aufwacht, werde ich gerne mal ab und wieder reinschauen!
Ich wohne in Mü Süd und in ein paar Wochen werde ich (langsam) genug von Schnee und Skier haben...

Baci Giò


----------



## Charly7880 (22. April 2011)

So nun lacht die Sonne und die Bikesaison startet wieder und nun wirds auch Zeit das der thread wieder aktuell wird.
Also Mädels wer ist noch mit am Start? Ich denke mit ner Runde Isartrails nächste Woche sollten wir loslegen!
Wer ist dabei?
LG und schöne Ostern!


----------



## Ghost78 (26. April 2011)

Charly7880 schrieb:


> So nun lacht die Sonne und die Bikesaison startet wieder und nun wirds auch Zeit das der thread wieder aktuell wird.
> Also Mädels wer ist noch mit am Start? Ich denke mit ner Runde Isartrails nächste Woche sollten wir loslegen!
> Wer ist dabei?
> LG und schöne Ostern!


 
Hallo Charly, 

neu dabei und gerne Interesse. Wann willste denn fahren?

Generell habe ich die Woche Urlaub und suche noch Begleitung für Touren (vs, morgen und übermorgen). Schliersee Freudenreichaln - schliersee - auracher köpfl - schliersee z.B.

Freu mich über PN`s.

LG Ghost78


----------



## Charly7880 (26. April 2011)

Hallo Ghost,
morgen hätte ich ab fünf nachmittags Zeit. Deshalb wird es bei mir wohl nur eine Isartrails Runde. Donnerstag muss ich arbeiten. Schade, aber vielleicht klappt es ein ander mal. Oder du kommst mit an die Isar.

LG, Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost78 (27. April 2011)

Charly7880 schrieb:


> Hallo Ghost,
> morgen hätte ich ab fünf nachmittags Zeit. Deshalb wird es bei mir wohl nur eine Isartrails Runde. Donnerstag muss ich arbeiten. Schade, aber vielleicht klappt es ein ander mal. Oder du kommst mit an die Isar.
> 
> LG, Charly


 
Hy Charly,
Schliersee hat sich zerschlagen. Normal macht mir ein bisschen Regen nichts aus, aber ich war jetzt erst ne Woche krank... 
Muss jetzt mal warten wie es wettertechn. aussieht später. Fährst du auf jeden Fall um 17 Uhr?

LG


----------



## Charly7880 (27. April 2011)

Also wenn es nicht total schüttet heute nachmittag werde ich fahren.
Wenn du mit fahren willst, dann meld dich einfach nochmal.


----------

